# First ever fake background



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

After i had completed phase one of my project

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/592398-new-stack-build.html

I thought i better get my rear into gear and make a start at a fakie background...... Please don't be harsh this is my first attempt.

I have used 2 space boards from B&Q (1200 x 500 x 50.4mm)@ £4.95 each. I stared off by marking all of the shapes of the stones i wanted onto the board and set to hacking all of the bit off i didn't want with a drill and suitable wire brush attachment.

Here is the result of all that hacking.

















After that i added some basking ledges for the beardies. To get these to stay in place i put recesses the background and used kebab skewers to steady, and dabbed some adhesive to ensure fixing.


























Then it was on with the first layer of watered down grout


























More updates soon, what do you think for a start ?


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I think it looks good so far, and I love the way you have calved out the stone effect cant wait to see the progress.


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Welsh dragon said:


> I think it looks good so far, and I love the way you have calved out the stone effect cant wait to see the progress.


Thank you, it took about an hour to carve out the foam, and another hour to clean up after it.... nobody ever said about the mess it makes


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks awesome so far



gibzy said:


> Thank you, it took about an hour to carve out the foam, and another hour to clean up after it.... nobody ever said about the mess it makes


use poly and get a solder gun the carve the poly, it take minutes and no mess


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

ch4dg said:


> Looks awesome so far
> 
> 
> use poly and get a solder gun the carve the poly, it take minutes and no mess


Didnt think of that.... its only after i seen your JP background i though why not... lets give it a go.

The first coat of grout hopefully will be dry by tomorrow. i will post more pics then


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

*2nd Layer of grout*

Well, the mess began again and the second layer of grout is finally on.

Here are the results


























Will 2 layers of grout be enough so that i can go ahead and paint and seal?

Can i more or less use any paint ?

And i take it floor varnish will be ok !

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

What grout mix did you use?

It looks thick, it is recommended to use an almost watery type mix and add 4-5 layers rather than 2 think layers as it can crack (so I read!). I am sure somebody will confirm or advise otherwise 

Nice for me to know too, as I have grouting to do too!


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

GeeUK said:


> What grout mix did you use?
> 
> It looks thick, it is recommended to use an almost watery type mix and add 4-5 layers rather than 2 think layers as it can crack (so I read!). I am sure somebody will confirm or advise otherwise
> 
> Nice for me to know too, as I have grouting to do too!


First layer was down with a watered down mix to get into all the cracks, this second coat is again watered down but not as much as before. i'll leave it tomorrow to dry out and see how it looks

Cheers


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

With the 3rd and final layer of grout on (and dry) i have opted for the plasti-kote sandstone rattle can effect. 2 layers of this with 2 hours of dry time in between has brought me to this point


























What colour dry brush would you recommend before i seal it with varnish, unsure of it at the moment.

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I would go for a darker shade of the colour your using


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Right here we go, nearly finished now. With dry brushing complete and in the process of drying off ready for a couple of coats of matt varnish, i am pretty pleased at my first go at this. Was nowhere near as hard as what i expected.

Here are the snaps so far


























What you all think?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks ACE:no1: well done


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

ch4dg said:


> looks ACE:no1: well done


Many thanks, i can see how doing these kinds of things become addictive. :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2by4 (Oct 24, 2009)

Im jealous. My first background looked like crap. :lol2: Its really good! Should look awesome once its finished & fitted into its viv


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Lee2by4 said:


> Im jealous. My first background looked like crap. :lol2: Its really good! Should look awesome once its finished & fitted into its viv


Thank you, ive started building a leo hide out of the bits and pieces of space foam left over from the wall.

Check it out here
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/747050-leo-cave-hide.html#post8882811

Ta


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i like, i like: victory:


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

*Finally its finished*

Finally managed to fit the background into the viv, was less hassle than expected.

Here are the results










Charlie









Lola









Fancy making another one now though :lol2:


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

No comments .... Hmmm


----------



## burbidgetodd (Aug 19, 2011)

i like the strawberry pot might have to steal that idea off of you for my corn snake


----------



## About-Snakes.com (Aug 25, 2011)

It turned out good! nice job


----------



## Carlenedrago (Aug 21, 2011)

looks really good u did a good job and looks like ur beardies appreciate it im in the process of making a basking and hide area and now started on few ledges but it gets addictive and start to think of wot else to make


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.

The next project is again using space boards but making some underground cavern type arrangement for my corns Exo.... Watch this space


----------



## sam1014 (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow!! It looks really good. I'm in the process of making one for my rankin dragon. Its very addictive!!!!!


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Indeed it is, good luck building yours. If you ever need some advise just ask


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

great job mate. i kept telling everyone when i did mine its not as hard as it looks and u proved me right by turning out a wicked piece


----------



## Beardy_C (Feb 9, 2010)

Did you use 25mm or 50mm thick?

Looks ACE!!!


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Beardy_C said:


> Did you use 25mm or 50mm thick?
> 
> Looks ACE!!!


Hi I used the 50mm, at least with that you can go a little crazy with the carving and not worry about going right through the darn stuff !!


----------



## mattsdad1701 (Feb 24, 2011)

Top job mate-wish I could do that.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, that's absolutely gorgeous, and your beardies look pretty chuffed with it. Fabby :no1:


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

mattsdad1701 said:


> Top job mate-wish I could do that.


Try it, you will be surprised at what you can achieve. if you really balls the first one up, its only the cost of a space board (£4)



Blueladybird said:


> Wow, that's absolutely gorgeous, and your beardies look pretty chuffed with it. Fabby :no1:


Thanks, they are doing my head in with i though. taking ownership of one ledge isnt enough, my one female wants to be in charge of all three.....all at the same time :bash:


----------

